# AURORA EGG ACQUIRED! Thank you, Aronthaer! <3 Search has now been completed!!



## corlee1289 (May 16, 2020)

Trying again since there are more people now.

Looking for the Aurora egg <3

Please let me know what you would like for it.

Offering 5K TBT, and a bunch of NMT and IGB.
Open to the idea of offering other collectibles, let me know.

EDIT: 2021.02.13 Egg acquired from Aronthaer!


----------



## corlee1289 (May 17, 2020)

Gonna keep trying


----------



## corlee1289 (May 17, 2020)

Yup


----------



## corlee1289 (May 18, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (May 19, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (May 20, 2020)

Want to buy this~


----------



## corlee1289 (May 21, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## corlee1289 (May 22, 2020)

Eggs


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

_b u m p_​


----------



## corlee1289 (May 22, 2020)

BUMP!


----------



## corlee1289 (May 23, 2020)

Aurora egg~


----------



## corlee1289 (May 23, 2020)

Egg McMuffin


----------



## corlee1289 (May 23, 2020)

Egg-ceptionally


----------



## corlee1289 (May 24, 2020)

Eggecute


----------



## corlee1289 (May 25, 2020)

Eggecutor


----------



## corlee1289 (May 25, 2020)

Aloha version eggecute


----------



## corlee1289 (May 26, 2020)

Aloha eggecutor


----------



## corlee1289 (May 26, 2020)

Bumper sticker


----------



## corlee1289 (May 26, 2020)

Bumper car


----------



## corlee1289 (May 26, 2020)

Bumper upper


----------



## corlee1289 (May 27, 2020)

Bump in the day


----------



## corlee1289 (May 28, 2020)

Bump in the afternoon


----------



## corlee1289 (May 28, 2020)

Bump in the night


----------



## corlee1289 (May 29, 2020)

Eggs for breakfast


----------



## corlee1289 (May 29, 2020)

Hello


----------



## corlee1289 (May 30, 2020)

Still looking


----------



## corlee1289 (May 31, 2020)

Aurora in the night sky


----------



## corlee1289 (May 31, 2020)

Aurora in the afternoon


----------



## corlee1289 (May 31, 2020)

Aurora in the evening ning


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bumping for the egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 2, 2020)

Still trying.


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 3, 2020)

Always~


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello!!


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sell me an aurora egg and end my quest


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 6, 2020)

Still trying


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 7, 2020)

Bump for an impossible quest


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 8, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 9, 2020)

We meet again


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 9, 2020)

Aurora


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 10, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 10, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 13, 2020)

MEEP


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 14, 2020)

Looking


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello~


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 24, 2020)

~BUMP!~


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 24, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 25, 2020)

~Bump!~

Sell your aurora egg!


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 25, 2020)

Looking for this elusive egg


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 26, 2020)

New Horizons~



New Leaf~



Wild World~


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 26, 2020)

Missing this aurora egg to complement my aurora collectible <3


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 27, 2020)

Bumping to the top


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 27, 2020)

Bumping for this egg~


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 28, 2020)

Bumping for this egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 29, 2020)

Still trying


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 29, 2020)

Bumping for aurora!


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 30, 2020)

Trying again


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 3, 2020)

<33333


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 7, 2020)

Here eggy-egg~


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 9, 2020)

Looking for this egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 10, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 11, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 12, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 12, 2020)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 15, 2020)

Now offering 3.2K


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 16, 2020)

Now I have 3.3K available!


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 16, 2020)

Aurora?


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 30, 2020)

Stil trying


----------



## corlee1289 (Aug 31, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 1, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 2, 2020)

Always trying


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 3, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 4, 2020)

ROAR


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 6, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 7, 2020)

Now offering 3.6K TBT


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 8, 2020)

Aurora?


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 8, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 11, 2020)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 12, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 14, 2020)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 15, 2020)

Now offering 5K


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 16, 2020)

Egg


----------



## Nougat (Sep 16, 2020)

Your lineup looks amazing Corlee! Happy to see my Galaxy egg living it’s best life in it! Good luck finding the last egg you need.


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 17, 2020)

Nougat said:


> Your lineup looks amazing Corlee! Happy to see my Galaxy egg living it’s best life in it! Good luck finding the last egg you need.


OMG! I SEE YOU GOT YOURSELF A MOONBALL!  CONGRATS!!

Yes, thank you for your beautiful Galaxy egg <3


----------



## Nougat (Sep 17, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> OMG! I SEE YOU GOT YOURSELF A MOONBALL!  CONGRATS!!
> 
> Yes, thank you for your beautiful Galaxy egg <3


Yes! Thanks to our trade I had enough to do another trade that ultimately got me this trade! It's a 2020 one so I do hope to trade it later for one from 2018, but I'm pretty stoked to have one again! Thank you <3


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 17, 2020)

Looking for Aurora egg~


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 18, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 19, 2020)

Please sell me this egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 19, 2020)

This is the only egg I’m looking for... Please...


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 19, 2020)

Still offering 7K TBT despite the egg not being that high of a tier, I really want this egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello~


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 21, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 21, 2020)

Still trying


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 21, 2020)

Hello


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 21, 2020)

dude idk if anyone's going to ever sell you an egg but i'll bump this if it makes you happy <3

edit: and if i ever see one i'll tell you


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 22, 2020)

Morning bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 22, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 22, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 23, 2020)

Please?


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 23, 2020)

Egg please


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 24, 2020)

Mrgh


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 24, 2020)

Moo


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 25, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 25, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 26, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 26, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 27, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 27, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 28, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 28, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 29, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 29, 2020)

:/


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 29, 2020)

Mrgh


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 30, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 30, 2020)

:/


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 30, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 1, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 2, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 3, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 4, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 4, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 5, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 5, 2020)

Offering 7700TBT


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 6, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 7, 2020)

Sell me the egg~


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 7, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 9, 2020)

:/


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 12, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 13, 2020)

?


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 13, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 13, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 14, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 14, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 15, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 16, 2020)

Mrgh


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 17, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 18, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 19, 2020)

:/


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 19, 2020)

:/


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 19, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 20, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 20, 2020)

:/


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 21, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mrgh


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 23, 2020)

This is getting long


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sell me it...


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 25, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 26, 2020)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 27, 2020)

Eggs and bacon, please.


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 28, 2020)

Definitely wants eggs and bacon


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 28, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 29, 2020)

Spooky time in the woods!!


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 30, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 30, 2020)

Send egg and I will pay you handsomely


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 31, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 1, 2020)

Now offering 6K because I used my TBT to buy my Moonlight egg and some other stuff I needed.


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 2, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 2, 2020)

Moo


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 3, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 3, 2020)

Other egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 3, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 4, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 4, 2020)

Still looking. Offering 6.8K


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello?


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 6, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 7, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 8, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 8, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 9, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 9, 2020)

Egg please..


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 9, 2020)

Yo


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 10, 2020)

Soooo...?


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hooo


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 10, 2020)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 11, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 12, 2020)

D;


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello...


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 14, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 14, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 15, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 15, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 16, 2020)

:/


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 16, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 16, 2020)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 17, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 18, 2020)

Morning


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 18, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 18, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 18, 2020)

Mrgh


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 19, 2020)

Morning


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 19, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 20, 2020)

Miop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 20, 2020)

Please?


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 21, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 21, 2020)

Blurp


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 22, 2020)

Early


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 22, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 22, 2020)

Derp


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 23, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 23, 2020)

Why so hard?


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 24, 2020)

Eggggg


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 24, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 25, 2020)

Yup


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 25, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 25, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 25, 2020)

Megh


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 26, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 26, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 27, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 28, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 28, 2020)

Grah


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 29, 2020)

Eating a hamburger for brunch


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 29, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 30, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 30, 2020)

Grah


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 30, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 1, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 1, 2020)

BLEARGH


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 2, 2020)

Gao


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 2, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 2, 2020)

Goop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 3, 2020)

Roomba


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 3, 2020)

Groot


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 4, 2020)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 4, 2020)

Aurora?


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 4, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 4, 2020)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 5, 2020)

HELLO! Make sure you opt out of Google Analytics for the Switch!


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 5, 2020)

Still trying to get me an egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 6, 2020)

Never ending quest for this egg... Hopefully, quest for snow bunny is better...


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 6, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 6, 2020)

Back to this old game


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 7, 2020)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 7, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 8, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 8, 2020)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 8, 2020)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 9, 2020)

Blerp


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 9, 2020)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 10, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 10, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 11, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 11, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 11, 2020)

moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 12, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 13, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 13, 2020)

Please sel me your aurora egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 14, 2020)

Mooo


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 14, 2020)

*sighs woefully*


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 15, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 15, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 16, 2020)

Noot


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 16, 2020)

Moo


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 17, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 17, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 18, 2020)

Greetings


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 18, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 19, 2020)

Noot


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 20, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 20, 2020)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 21, 2020)

Snowy time


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 21, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 22, 2020)

Moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 22, 2020)

Beep


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 22, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 23, 2020)

Eve of eve!


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 23, 2020)

Yup


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 23, 2020)

Trying so hard


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 24, 2020)

Moo


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 24, 2020)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi hi


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yup


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 25, 2020)

Beep


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 26, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 27, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 27, 2020)

<3


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 27, 2020)

Food


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 28, 2020)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 28, 2020)

:3


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 29, 2020)

Greetings


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 29, 2020)

Goop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 29, 2020)

Achoo


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 30, 2020)

Still looking


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 30, 2020)

Biop


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 30, 2020)

Keep


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 31, 2020)

Beep


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 31, 2020)

Gimme egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 1, 2021)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year!


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 1, 2021)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 1, 2021)

Goo


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 2, 2021)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 2, 2021)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 2, 2021)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 3, 2021)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 3, 2021)

hello!


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 4, 2021)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 4, 2021)

beep


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 5, 2021)

Atashi


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 5, 2021)

Groot


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 6, 2021)

Literally my last collectible.


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 6, 2021)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 6, 2021)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 7, 2021)

Today


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 7, 2021)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 8, 2021)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 8, 2021)

Boop!


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 9, 2021)

moop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 9, 2021)

Attending the streaming of This is Arashi Live concert! :3


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 10, 2021)

The concert was amazing and I cried


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 10, 2021)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 11, 2021)

Bloop. Another day


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 11, 2021)

Arashi is on hiatus now. *sobs*


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 12, 2021)

Helli


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 12, 2021)

Having curry for lunch


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 12, 2021)

I think I might cook chicken for supper


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 13, 2021)

Sleepy bunp


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 14, 2021)

Morning boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 14, 2021)

;3


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 15, 2021)

Another day, another bump in the thread


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 16, 2021)

Again here I am :3


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 17, 2021)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 18, 2021)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 18, 2021)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 19, 2021)

Eggs for breakfast


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 19, 2021)

I am not Groot


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 20, 2021)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 21, 2021)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 22, 2021)

Morning


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 22, 2021)

Please... This is the only one I am missing


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 23, 2021)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 24, 2021)

D:


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 26, 2021)

No new update yet...? Thought we were supposed to get a January update?


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 27, 2021)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 29, 2021)

Me egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 30, 2021)

Please let me win Aurora egg from the writing contest.


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 30, 2021)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 31, 2021)

*charging this post with good vibes to win the Aurora egg in the raffle*


----------



## corlee1289 (Jan 31, 2021)

*still charges*


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 1, 2021)

*charging to win the egg*


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 1, 2021)

Bloop


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 2, 2021)

Egg charging


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 2, 2021)

Bumping for winning the egg!


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 3, 2021)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 3, 2021)

Story entry got accepted! All I need now is to win that egg!


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 4, 2021)

Boop


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 4, 2021)

Come on, Aurora egg!

You can do it by finding a home with me!


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 5, 2021)

Egg


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 6, 2021)

Egg?


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 6, 2021)

Moo


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 7, 2021)

Please Aurora egg! Find your new home with me!!


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello!


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 7, 2021)

Meep


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 8, 2021)

Aurora egg, please?


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello Aurora egg? It’s me, your new home.


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey Aurora egg! Your new home is waiting for you here with me!


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 10, 2021)

Aurora


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 10, 2021)

Please Aurora~ Come here~


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 11, 2021)

I want the egg~


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello? Aurora? I have buddies I can introduce you to in my line up


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello!


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 12, 2021)

*CRIES WOEFULLY*

I didn’t win the egg...


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 13, 2021)

THANK YOU FOR FINALLY ENDING MY SEARCH FOR THE AURORA EGG!

I am now happy and content with my eggs <3


----------

